# Dun dun daaaaaaa! Another dog ranting thread (yay!)



## AMY22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Amy mad. And I mean really mad. The kind of mad where you want to punch someone in the face but you can't because APS doesn’t allow anyone to promote violence (I in no way endorse the action of physically punching someone in the face). For you see my dear herpers and fellow critter enthusiasts, I am rather tired of ‘uninformed’ owners. Ah, but this is not about me walking down the street and being chased by a vicious dog that was THIS big, this is about people I know who are just clueless.

Over recent months I have seen one or two friends trying to sell off some puppies or kittens their pet has had over Facebook (well their pet didn’t HAVE puppies and kittens over Facebook silly, they just wanted to sell them over Facebook. No the PET didn’t want to sell them, the owner did. Sheesh...) Then comes the rant that nobody wants them and unless people take them they're heading to the RSPCA to dump them there. I can't help but notice that these owners do not vaccinate, worm, or desex them before attempting to give them away. Nor do they think about who is actually going to buy these critters before they even breed their pets anyway. ‘Let's just make some kittens and puppies. People LIKE kittens and puppies, especially when they aren't wormed, desexed and have no vaccinations. Mmmm... Roundworm...’


One person blamed the RSPCA for the fact her puppies (except one) died of Parvo. Because of course it's THEIR fault for not vaccinating these puppies, it's THIER fault for the fact this person know Parvo was in the area they lived. I tried in vain to tell this person to vaccinate these dogs, but nope. Apparently it is the responsibility of the new owner to get those things done. Now where are they? Buried in the backyard. 
Then a few days ago she got her other dogs taken by the RSPCA because someone complained. They were a bit thin, but apparently their diet was fine- Chum, rice, bread and gravy... Someone told this person that the bread and gravy was a good way to make them put on weight... They must have been so enthusiastic about giving them THIS piece of advice that they forgot to mention the fact bread and gravy, as wonderfully delicious as it sounds, provides very little in regards to nutritional requirements.

The same as another friend who was furious that nobody wanted her kittens. This person was pregnant and had all these cats running around and kitty litter trays everywhere, I had 2 friends at my house concerned and asking me what the dangers were. I told them toxoplasmosis was obviously a risk, which of course made them worry more. Then when she was fed up she wanted the kittens gone, if nobody took them, again- straight to the RSPCA. I tried to give her a helping hand to find some responsible owners, but she said they had to drive all the way down to her house that night (by this time it was about 10pm). She then decided to keep them a bit longer until people took them, and since then I have no idea what has happened...

The other thing that bugs me- dog training. One of my biggest peeves is a dog with no manners and an owner who genuinely thinks their dog is well trained. If your dog jumps up on people continuously even after being told no- that is not well trained. If your dog takes off down the street when it sees another dog (don't we all just love a strange dog thundering towards us with the owner frantically running after them?, It sure gives me peace of mind...) and your dog will not come back when you call it- that is not well trained. If you have to tell your dog 10 times to sit before it actually does- that is not well trained. 
One friend of mind gets frustrated at me when I will not say hello to her super amazingly well trained dog. Feel free to mock me, but I just cannot find pleasure in being knocked over and scratched up by a dog built like a tank. 
I really cannot fathom how people think that a dog that doesn't listen is regarded as well trained. not only that, but this particular person thinks that a necessary behavioural correction is to hit her dog when he doesn't listen. Why, I here you ask? Well because some dogs NEED to be hit of course. I could completely concur, there certainly ARE some dogs out there that need a bit of a smacky on the tush, they just aren't of the furred variety...


I do really question where people come up with some theories on pet care (today I finally received the question, do I smack my snake when he bites me... There is a POSIBILITY they were joking...). I don’t think a lot of these owners are terrible people, there is just some very dodgy information out there where you have to trust what you are told, you know, like on forums and stuff... So it’s no surprise people are a bit iffy on their knowledge. It’s only when they become stubborn about receiving different advice that things can get a little difficult.


In conclusion...

There are some very clueless people out there. Although I try very hard not to be nasty. Even when they are getting investigated by the RSPCA and plan to take their story to Today Tonight if they don’t get their dogs back, despite the fact it is beyond obvious this person has no idea.
Although I might be snide behind someone’s back, I do like to pretend to be nice to their face so that they don’t feel bad and continue to be my friend (okay, I lie, I am a genuinely nice person overall and would have no reason to go onto a website to tell everybody about how bad someone is as an owner). I do think that a message is better sent when you are caring about the way you approach the situation, as I’ve argued in past threads (before someone decides to point it out, yes I know arguing about being nice kind of contradicts itself). Nobody is going to listen when you are just a big old meany about it. But how do you get the message across so they listen? What would be a great way to have more owners take responsibility? How do you get such a message across?
It is my personal belief that anybody who decides to obtain a doggy or a kitty by means of purchasing them with the exchanging of money (or if someone is just a very nice person and gives you a critter for free, how lovely of them!), they should receive either a proper manual on how to care for their pet (not a 2 page photocopy), OR get some classes on dog care at the very least offered to them. I do believe there should be more education (such as the work of the Delta Society), so that the message gets across. Far fetched (excuse the pun) maybe, but when you think about it, who REALLY needs the training?




I'm AMY22, thankyou and goodnight. 




_*This thread was brought to you today but the letter H, and the number 6. *_








P.S. none of this thread is directed at anyone who has sent me a PM asking for advice, a responsible owner will look for help instead of ignoring the situation.


----------



## townsvillepython (Mar 19, 2010)

omg my brain started smoking half way though paragraph four


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 19, 2010)

I had no idea I'd written SOOO much. I swear I only wrote half that amount...


----------



## schizmz (Mar 19, 2010)

Lies! you just wanted us all to go blind.. ;p


----------



## townsvillepython (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well now that you mention it, I did actually delete a few paragraphs...

To anyone who didn't manage to survive to the end of my ranting I send my condolences.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## Kitah (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree, with all of your comments. There are far too many uncaring or simply naive pet owners out there, and they're far too complacent! Having a pet is a big responsibility and you need to make sure you're doing everything right, by the pet and by the public!

Dogs and cats, in my opinion, should be sold desexed, microchipped, wormed and with their first vaccination at least. There are far too many pets in shelters due to idiotic, uncaring and irresponsible owners who DON'T get their pets desexed, or who deliberately breed them "just to get cute kittens and puppies", because "the animals won't be 'right' if they've never had any offspring (my neighbor thought this, with her male + female Maltese's) , or "it'll be good for the kids to watch and learn" or some other pathetic excuse. Also, impulse buying- stop selling pets in stores, where the kids or mummy/daddy see a cute bundle of fluff, take it home, and it grows into a large young, boisterous dog with no training, where it is then taken to a pound or animal shelter! 

Trying to teach pets by 'hitting' etc is NOT the best way, and it really ****** me off when you see an owner yelling and hitting a dog because its 'done something wrong.' And then if ever that dog gets irritated and growls, they get hit more, and eventually the dog bites- its now a "dangerous and aggressive dog" and is euthanised. Was it the dogs fault? not at all- it tolerated the human, gave a warning, and then resorted to biting to get the message across. 

Just look at the number of animals taken into vet clinics to be euthanised due to behavioural issues- train your pets people, and you won't have issues! I'm sick of people treating pets as being disposable when they're no longer convenient, training incorrectly, feeding crap diets, letting them wander the streets etc....

sorry if that didn't make sense- a rant with a migraine may not come out clearly


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kitah said:


> I agree, with all of your comments. There are far too many uncaring or simply naive pet owners out there, and they're far too complacent! Having a pet is a big responsibility and you need to make sure you're doing everything right, by the pet and by the public!
> 
> Dogs and cats, in my opinion, should be sold desexed, microchipped, wormed and with their first vaccination at least. There are far too many pets in shelters due to idiotic, uncaring and irresponsible owners who DON'T get their pets desexed, or who deliberately breed them "just to get cute kittens and puppies", because "the animals won't be 'right' if they've never had any offspring (my neighbor thought this, with her male + female Maltese's) , or "it'll be good for the kids to watch and learn" or some other pathetic excuse. Also, impulse buying- stop selling pets in stores, where the kids or mummy/daddy see a cute bundle of fluff, take it home, and it grows into a large young, boisterous dog with no training, where it is then taken to a pound or animal shelter!
> 
> ...


 

No your rant makes sense (and isn't 50 paragraphs long). 

I've seen someone with their dog and their kid at a park once and the dog did something (unintentional), so the owner grabbed the dog by the face and started shaking it's head yelling at it, of course in full view of their child. Of course I was ready to march over and sort this guy out, but when there's a little tacker there no more than 5 years old...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 19, 2010)

Its often quite difficult trying to deal with some idiots. I always used to be incredibly shy, but the only time I would get really riled up and 'fearless' was when someone was endangering, harassing or hurting an animal. (note; I'm still shy, but not AS bad lol). And when you do something like you just described (yelling at the dog in front of the child), its no wonder that the problem is persisting- a kid see's daddy thump the dog and yell/swear etc, so the kid grows up doing the same. "Dad did it when I was little, and it always 'worked' [yeah right'] so its how I'll do it!" 

I just wish people would make the effort to learn the best way to care for their pets, how to train them, basic nutritional information etc. I mean, really, its not that hard! 

Make the effort or don't get a pet- that simple.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 19, 2010)

Doesn't pavo stick around in the environment for ages? (from what I've heard) and vaccinating only helps, they can still get it, just not as bad... SO if I've heard right and it DOES stick around, this person possibly has a parvo problem and shouldn't breed for a while. better yet, just desex your pets, it's better for them and less baby animals end up in the pound and RSPCA!

Don't like having to sell pups/kittens? spay! problem solved


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 19, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Doesn't pavo stick around in the environment for ages? (from what I've heard) and vaccinating only helps, they can still get it, just not as bad... SO if I've heard right and it DOES stick around, this person possibly has a parvo problem and shouldn't breed for a while. better yet, just desex your pets, it's better for them and less baby animals end up in the pound and RSPCA!
> 
> Don't like having to sell pups/kittens? spay! problem solved


 
Yeah Parvo does stick around, it's incredibly contagious (hence the reason the RSPCA wouldn't take the puppies from her). Puppies are especially prone to death as a result of contracting it, so they need to get a vaccination, as well as the parents . She actually had a litter of puppies die before from Parvo, and she also said that she knows Parvo is in the area she lives.


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh AMY22, I SO agree with you!

I think there should be more checks and balances when it comes to owning a pet.....any pet. 
Make them do a course or 6 before they can own anything. Prove they are responsible.

But then, I think the same about people having children.....which is a whole other thread, and don't get me started


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 20, 2010)

*And I quote-*

''I know I haven't done anything to be a irresponsible dog owner.''

''If I have to get them desexed, microchipped, and vaccinated and all I will. I do know I will have to register them too. ''

''I will have my written letters from friends and family as well as recent photos and old 1's so they can see what my dogs usually look like and when they *(the RSPCA) *picked them up isn't even half the weight they r in photos so I have a strong case I think.''


:shock:


----------



## Kitah (Mar 20, 2010)

Are they quotes from the person who had their dogs taken? They're kidding themselves, seriously! nothing irresponsible? if I HAVE to get them desexed etc? bloody hell, you should have had it done BEFORE and actually done a tiny bit of research to keep them healthy to start with! 

How can people be so idiotic and ignorant, ALL the time?!


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah they are quotes from ONE of the messages we have been sending back ad forth. I've been trying very hard not to be nasty while giving them the facts about what they have done wrong and the real case against them. Another thing they've done wrong is owning more dogs than allowed.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 20, 2010)

Why are you friends with people like that?


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is someone I used to go to school with, she is one of my friend's sisters and we are friends on Facebook now. I don't actually see this person anymore. I just saw their comments that they wanted their dogs back and asked what had happened.


----------



## Andrais (Mar 20, 2010)

hahah i red all of that in like 5 mins.... (NERD )
i agree, for the instance about non trained dogs i had a inccident with one today. Me and my friend were like riding at the local pet store and there was this border collie with these kids. The dog continuely pulled them around the car park (controlled dog much?) which was next to a busy main road and there were cars EVERYWHERE. The dog then dragged the kids towards me, and the dog litrally JUMPED on me so hard it knocked me over. If you've never seen a flying dog i think i saw one today :|. for one the kids didn't even say sorry, and the dog just jumped and licked me all over and they didn't even bother to restrain the dog and pull it off me. The second thing that happened the dog slipped its collar and ran onto the main road (shock).......!!!! this 4X4 came racing around the corner and just missed the dog and spun off the road onto the on coming traffic, luckily he drove off in time to be not hit by the on coming cars. The kids were in shock, i was in shock, and the poor dog.... well he is peeing himself. They finally caught him and took him back to their mum who was just standing there like nothing happened and i went up to the kids and said...
"Dude you really need to control your dog!!! what would happen if it got hit by that car, or worse the car hit someone else, that dog of yours is seriously a ticking time bomb, he'd be a much more pleasurable dog if he was trained.
response:
"Our dog is perfectly fine, and if he was well trained he wouldn't be the same dog he is, and nobody got hurt so what has it got to do with you?"
I really just dont understand, if people loved there animals so much they would try and help them all they cud


----------



## Nash1990 (Mar 20, 2010)

I survived the whole rant, and completely agree with all that has been said.

Pet owners, by which i mean dog and cat owners, need to take more responsibility.

Pet shops should only be alowed to sell dogs and cats that have been desexed, pretty sure the RSPCA has to desex the animals before they get re-homed, so the other sellers should be aswell.

I also believe puppy training should be mandatory, I'm working as a delivery driver and have been bitten twice (not broken skin but still) by dogs the owners said are "well trained" just seconds ago as it came bounding out towards be barking its head off.

And as for cats I won't go any further into it then; they shouldn't be alowed free reign of the street, and especialy it shouldn't be alowed for them to be outside at night.

Back to you Amy


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, you can't legislate that people think hard about the animal's requirements before they get a dog. I teach dog training at a club which only uses positive reinforcement. Once we told a man he was not allowed to hit his dog during class. He said "Why not? I hit my kids, too!" He was asked not to return. I take heart from the people who come along and really work hard to train their dogs to be good, healthy pets. Yes, we cover health issues during training, too. Given that we are in a public park in a paralysis tick area, I tell class members about ticks and parvo every class.

Also on the subject of pets, did you see the 60 minutes show about people in the US who have lions, tigers and bears as pets? They profiled the people who rescue these animals and attempt to rehabilitate them. It's totally insane. There are twice as many tigers in private hands in the USA than in the wild. It's a wonder more owners aren't eaten every year.


----------



## amy5189 (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with this entire thread.
I would hopefully think I am a good pet owner. I take my dogs to obedience weekly and my older girl is a flyball dog. so she is getting exercised and socialised, as well as being pretty obedient.
all of my pets are desexed, except my new pup, who will be bred in a few years, but only because i already have 3 of the pups sold!! lol. i will add that she is a registered working kelpie with excellent bloodlines and is very much in demand, i was lucky i got her at all.
my cats are from registered breeders, which have to be desexed before sold, unless going to a show breeders home. i think this is a great idea and that the canine control council should follow this example.
i also think that pet shops should not be allowed to sell any animals at all. not even desexed ones. 
i cannot stand people who mistreat animals and would dearly love to punch people in the face. i have an emaciated thoroughbred gelding on my property at the moment, who is still skin and bones after 6 months of being back with his caring and original owner. he was THAT skinny. 
so too bad to you people who mistreat dogs, if the RSPCA takes them away its for good reason. I have 5 dogs, one horse, 2 cats, 5 birds and 7 snakes. they are all extremely well cared for, and if i couldn't care for them i would find them wonderful homes. none of this bull crap about not having enough money etc, DONT HAVE THEM IF YOU CAN'T FEED AND CARE FOR THEM!!!!


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nash1990 said:


> I survived the whole rant, and completely agree with all that has been said.
> 
> Pet owners, by which i mean dog and cat owners, need to take more responsibility.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with all of that.

Yes the RSPCA desexes all their animals before sale, it should compulsory in most circumstances unless permission grants otherwise.

I think when people presume their dog is well trained it's really as long as THEY get along with their dog then everyone else should deal with it. If someone says otherwise owners probably only deny it because they don't want to admit they don't have a dog that has any manners. 
When I was younger I was terrified of dogs (I mean to the point that I wouldn't go to people's houses if they had a dog and I'd have to ask them if they had one before I came over). I've got over most of my fear and know how to react now but I still have those nerves from when I was younger. I never knew how to react so I always ran, and I ended up in a few bad experiences. Now I know better and I've never been bitten since. But even so, I don't want a dog I've never met racing after me, whenever I see a dog off it's leash I think 'crap...'. Owners should be mindful of people who are afraid of dogs, it doesn't matter if THEY think they're dog won't bite, how am I supposed to know that?

As for cats I don't hate them, I do actually like them (feel free to bite my head off I truly don't care). But they should be kept indoors. An animal is an animal and a cat is going to be a cat. We brought them here therefore we need to take responsibility of what they can do the wildlife. You can train a cat to walk on a leash, you can build an enclosure- it's not as though they can NEVER venture outside. I used to live next to a vet nurse who used to walk her cat around the yard on a harness and it was really cute. Owners just need to be mindful of their instincts, cats are not 'domesticated' in the way a dog is. And on top of that people need to stop hating them for having these insticts, they should mad at the owners who allow these animals to make use of these instincts on native animals.




pythonmum said:


> Unfortunately, you can't legislate that people think hard about the animal's requirements before they get a dog. I teach dog training at a club which only uses positive reinforcement. Once we told a man he was not allowed to hit his dog during class. He said "Why not? I hit my kids, too!" He was asked not to return. I take heart from the people who come along and really work hard to train their dogs to be good, healthy pets. Yes, we cover health issues during training, too. Given that we are in a public park in a paralysis tick area, I tell class members about ticks and parvo every class.


 
Some people really make you wonder...  If you think you already know how to work with your dog then why the hell dog to a dog training class, you know? And what kind of respect does he have for his kids if he punishes them in the same way as an animal?


----------



## amy5189 (Mar 20, 2010)

lol yeah my cats are indoors only, and go outside on leads!! i look like a tool, but whatever. they have such crappy hunting skills anyway. one is a ragdoll and the other birman, both breeds which pretty much lack any cat instincts at all. but still i won't risk it. I is responsible.


----------



## Stara (Mar 21, 2010)

I have 3 indoor-only cats which I also walk in my yard on leashes. They really enjoy their walks and not one has ever tried getting out so people who say it's cruel or unnatural to keep them in - my cats are proof that you're wrong! All my cats were desexed before I was allowed to bring them home and our house is one giant playground for them (scratching posts in nearly every room, toys EVERYWHERE etc). One has tummy (poop) issues but rather than surrender her we work around it and I've been known to babywipe her bum, this is what caring for your pets properly really looks like lol


----------



## Nash1990 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you, its good to hear from people who keep cats correctly (well my opinion of correct lol)




> As for cats I don't hate them, I do actually like them


Although I used to hate them for what they are and what they're doing to the native wildlife, i've come to realise it's just what they naturaly do, as you said. They are predators, very good ones, and are not domesticated as well as most people tend to think. 
Now i just hate the owners 
Those that don't take responsibility for protecting the wild animals their pet is going to kill.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 21, 2010)

my next door neighbour has 3 cat's and the furballs are always outside, all day and all night. I have an avery full of lorikeets, kakarikis, and a few cockatiels and they are always in my yard harassing my birds and hunting the wild birds that come to visit. Have mentioned quite loudly that my snakes would love a feed of dim sim and all of a sudden they have been taken inside! BTW: I would never do anything to intentionally hurt an animal or take someones pet from them, but sometimes simple mind games can have an impact


----------



## Kitah (Mar 21, 2010)

Part of being a good, responsible pet owner is to consider people and animals around you, including wildlife, as well as taking proper care of your actual pets! My two cats are completely indoors unless I take them outside on leads. Both are perfectly fit and healthy, and happy! By keeping them inside, it keeps them safe (from disease, dogs, cars etc), it stops them from being a nuisance to neighbours and it keeps the wildlife safe! Win win all round


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Renagade said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> Hey AMY22, here is a choice idea for you... why don't you either read your 'friends' the rant or join up on some kinda cat n dog forum for some cut and paste action so you aren't just preaching to the converted for a pat on the back.
> If you feel so strongly about it, then post on a site where you might make some kind of difference...
> ren


 
There's an 'other animals' section for a reason my dear, because there are people on here who happen to like or work with a range of animals as well as reptiles. So you are going to get all kinds of topics and stories. If you don't like it, don't read it, otherwise take a page out of your book and go somewhere else, it's very simple.  

Peace out XxXx


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Please be mindful of the fact I have told this person exactly what they have done wrong, exactly what needs to be changed and fixed when/if they get their dogs back, and I shared this on here for people who have the mind to know better than to do the things this person did. You have no idea what I have done to change the situation so don't be so quick to make presumptions. This person might know better by now because I spent 3 days writing back and forth telling her the laws and regulations of what she has done wrong. I could have contacted the RSPCA myself. I could have told the RSPCA what she has told me. I could be volunteering or working to better educate people about things. How would you know?
And speaking of having a sook, you seem to have fallen into the habit of it yourself. This website isn't run based on what YOU like people to talk about, I do apologise for that.
Anything esle you say is going to be ignored and reported. 

Thankyou.


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Part of being a good, responsible pet owner is to consider people and animals around you, including wildlife, as well as taking proper care of your actual pets! My two cats are completely indoors unless I take them outside on leads. Both are perfectly fit and healthy, and happy! By keeping them inside, it keeps them safe (from disease, dogs, cars etc), it stops them from being a nuisance to neighbours and it keeps the wildlife safe! Win win all round


 
Funny you should say that now, there are some cats fighting outside right now! Actually I think they might have stopped....:? 
Once I went to check the mail one morning and there was blood all down my driveway from a fight. I don't even know who they belong to (well I think I know 2 owners), otherwise I'd do the whole suss note in the letterbox thing. I did that for the neighbour who kept putting someone elses bin at the end of my driveway if it wasn't moved soon after rubbish collection, and it worked! I haven't seen a bin since! 

But anyway, it's funny how hearing possums racing around screeching outside doesn't even phase me and I actually enjoy it, but when it's cats...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

I try to put the bin out on my lawn, but sometimes have to move it over in front of the neighbours (not in the driveway- on the footpath out of the way) because people always park in front of my house, so the truck can't reach the bins! I move them as soon as I can, though  

Barking dogs probably annoy me the most. I'm just not as keen on dogs as I am of cats I spose  Having said that, ANY barking, cats fighting, possums fighting etc really annoys me when I'm trying to study lol. Out come the headphones!


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 22, 2010)

My neighbours dog used to bark ALL the time, even when I was checking my mail (I am attached to another house, or HOMETTE as the proper call them). Because they are so close to me it would drive me insane. I leave the house- the dog starts barking, I come home the dog starts barking. My head was about to explode from the insanity it was driving me to, and on top of that I'd nearly been attacked when they had it walking around. If I was in my house or coming home and that dog was out, I was pretty much trapped. So finally I decided I was going to do something, put a dog training manual in their letterbox (something somebody did to my aunite years ago), and then if that didn't work I was going to call the council. 
But then one day I noticed someone trying to look over my fence and it turned out to be someone from the council (woo hoo!). Someone else had finally had enough too and complained, she and I had a good talk, I scored some work experience, and the dog hasn't barked since!


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 22, 2010)

Not meaning to hijack thread in any way but I have a dog/cat related rant from the weekend!

FIRST.. I get home from work on friday arvo and there is a cat covering it's mess in my garden so I proceeded to get out of my car and throw a shoe at it.. unfortunately I missed it on this occasion but next time I see it I'll be sure to improve my aim :x

I see this cat wandering the streets A LOT and I've chased it off my car a couple of times. I know which house it is from.. I wonder how they would feel if I let my dog climb all over their cars??!?!? 

SECONDLY.. My partner and I were out all day yesterday and when we came home we could see that a dog had relieved himself on the tyre of my partners car and then if that wasn't bad enough it had (for lack of a better word) pooped in the garden at my front door! 

I was ropeable! It's disgusting.. I hate irresponsible pet owners!!!!!!

Ok end of rant :evil:


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I'm pretty lucky in regard to dogs, where I am at the moment. One neighbour doesn't seem to have any pets, and the other (I'm in a duplex/the divided house situation thing) has a ridgeback cross girl. The ridgeback X never barks at me, whether I fly in on my bike etc, drive in, or walk in, whether I'm in the backyard etc which is great, but she does bark if a stranger comes in, which is good! She's a very obedient dog too, listens to her owners immediately- the type of dog I like! 

With animals leaving mess in yards; It was quite gross at one stage as I'd made a new veggie garden in the yard (lettuce, cabbage, broccoli, carrots etc) and one afternoon I saw a cat in there doing its business, and frequently saw bloody cat prints in the garden. Keep your pets on your own property, people!


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, so a bit of an update to those that are interested- it's getting a little ugly now. I kind of snapped a little because of the way this person is now talking about the RSPCA, (dropping the C bomb and that she will never bring an animal she finds to their shelter) so I had enough. I had tried to be nice and tell them the facts in a way that didn't seem harsh but this time I said straight out 'you have not fed them properly, whoever told you to feed them what you were feeding them has absolutely no idea in hell what they are talkingg about , you've had 2 litters that have died of Parvo yet you still haven't got any of them vaccinated, you haven't got them registered, you own more dogs than allowed, and as much as you say you care about them there is a difference between caring and CARING'. 
She hasn't responded so my best guess is she didn't like being told she didn't care for her pets.


----------



## Nash1990 (Mar 25, 2010)

So you should snap at her, you've been polite enough, theres only so many times you can say nicely that shes a cruel and undeserving owner.

Some people just don't listern...or care.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2010)

I know its sometimes difficult to do, but good on you. People often don't take the more subtle 'hints' and pointers telling them they're irresponsible and not taking proper care of their pets, so need a big wake up call. unfortunately though, a lot of people like this seem so set in their ways, care so little and are so damn stubborn that they won't change, even now, which is a real pity- I wish there was more we could do for the animals, which are the ones not suffering, not the idiots that own them


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't like to be nasty when I can but man, my head was about to explode listening to her crap that she's a wonderful caring owner and the RSPCA are blind C's. She is just getting sick of waiting, I get that, but open your eyes to the fact you've broken the law.


----------

